# Graphtec CE6000 40 or GCC Expert Pro Vinyl 24?



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

I am hoping you can give me some advice on which option to go with. For my budget I am looking at both the Graphtec CE6000 40 and the GCC Expert Pro Vinyl 24.

I am primarily going to be using this for vinyl cutting for tshirts and some 1 off stickers. I am not going to be doing any signs. At first I was sold on the Graphtec then I went to the CGG because of the 24''. I have watched every video out there and tried to read as much as I can on both machines. Now I am looking for your help to make a decision.

My logic right is is that because won't be pressing any vinyl shirts that are bigger than 16x20 I don't need the GCC 24''. The Graphtec 15'' should be fine. Also the Graphtec seems to be much better quality from what I have been finding online. Would you agree?

Based on what I will be cutting what do you think? Graphtec or GCC?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump.... still hoping for some advice.


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

The Graphtec can contour cut and the GCC can't. If you never plan to do anything bigger than shirts the Graphtec might be a better option because of its versatility and wide use and support in the cutter community. But I have a 24" GCC Bengal rebranded as a Cut3000 that I have used for years and it has been great. I do quite a bit of cut vinyl graphics and a lot of heat transfer vinyl. I haven't really used inkjet transfers in a while but when I was messing around with them I wished I had a contour cut feature. If you use Sihl 3988 you can print stickers from a desktop inkjet and contour cut them.


----------



## professaurus (Feb 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention that you never get the full width of vinyl to use on a cutter because you loose some to the grip rollers. So out of like a 15" roll you can only use 13.9" just in case you have not learned this


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

I will go for the graphtec !


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Graphtec all day. I have both and I wish I would have bought the graphtec to start with.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I test drove a Graphtec and it was not for me.....Bought an Expert 24 and a Cut 3000 (rebranded GCC) and they serve me well....Next machine will be an Expert Pro.....I have no desire to contour cut so no need for that feature...


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

The contour cut is a good point. I don't think I'll be doing inkjet printers but after a quick Google search this example of creating a packaging box is pretty cool.

http://youtu.be/S3GliHuCJRQ


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Graphtec for me, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

The tangential (overcut) function on the graphtec CE6000 is excellent for fine small cuts. You get to choose from 3 modes. 
1.) Turn it off completely for faster cutting
2.) Just overcut where the start and end cut line is
3.) Overcut whenever there are corners


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the expert 24, and the expert pro. Love both of them. I do a lot of vinyl transfers, I wish I could contour cut, but it's cool. I would say get what you plan on utilizing the most


----------

